
Why I’m writing a Windows 3 Emulator - Jaruzel
https://hackernoon.com/win3mu-part-1-why-im-writing-a-16-bit-windows-emulator-2eae946c935d#.ujzqui5f3
======
ntauthority
Of note is, of course, that Wine already handles the 16-bit Windows API by
mapping it (using some files containing API specs of arguments to replace) to
its own Windows API implementation already.

It also seems to work under long mode, which implies that segmentation is
handled through emulation or other compatibility behavior, as IIRC long mode
does not even support segmentation in other execution modes.

~~~
toptensoftware
Are you sure about that - I didn't think Wine had a 16-bit emulation so how
does it work?

------
ksherlock
It is a dupe but there are also more follow up articles on it.

When I was reimplementing the Classic MacOS Toolbox for a similar Macintosh
Classic emulator, I encountered the same problem: documentation and knowledge
is gone. And since the platforms (MacOS and Windows) still exist, it's hard to
google for old information.

------
Jaruzel
Aha. Worked out why it's flagged as a dupe, even though I did search HN
first...

Different URL, different Title:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12529846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12529846)

Lots more comments there.

